# Removing glued on grips



## chikai (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought a new handlebar and looking to keep the grip that I have on my old bar. What's the best way to remove them and retain it's shape/composure? I used hairspray to slip/glue them on recently so they are brand new.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

use spoke, allen key, or awl to lift grip. spray more hairspray, alcohol or water and twist off


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

An inflation needle hooked up to an air compressor is the best way to do this. It is also the best way to install the grips, with or without a lube/glue like hairspray.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

I've used the skinny straw on a aerosol can of Triflow/Liq Wrench/Pb Blast or any other aerosol-lube. Slide under the grip and squirt a small amount. Work the grip around until it slides off.


----------



## slider32 (Apr 7, 2010)

air compressor is the way to go. Grips go on and off in seconds.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

derockus said:


> I've used the skinny straw on a aerosol can of Triflow/Liq Wrench/Pb Blast or any other aerosol-lube. Slide under the grip and squirt a small amount. Work the grip around until it slides off.


If you use lube, you'll never get the grip to stick well again.

My favorite method is injecting alcohol under the grip using a hypodermic needle. Fast, easy, and works every time.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

I use a thin screwdriver or spoke and a spraybottle with soapy water. Pry, spray, work it around it a bit and it usually twists right off.

In the past I've used WD-40, but I did wash the grips in hot soapy water before putting them back on along with cleaning the handlebar with alcohol followed by soapy water. That was too much work so I stick to soapy water only these days.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> If you use lube, you'll never get the grip to stick well again.
> 
> My favorite method is injecting alcohol under the grip using a hypodermic needle. Fast, easy, and works every time.


I have done exactly as I said with grips before and never had a problem re-applying them with hairspray. That being said, the needle/alcohol idea does sound more effective.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

That said, I've never had good luck with hairspray either! :lol: It wouldn't surprise me if it came down to the type of grip being used. 

Personally, I rock the 3M 77 spray glue for grips.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

slider32 said:


> air compressor is the way to go. Grips go on and off in seconds.


this is how I do it if I want to reuse the grips.


----------



## GP 64 (Dec 4, 2010)

compressed air is by far the easiest


----------

